# What are You Going to Be for Halloween?



## Marty333 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is dressing up for halloween and what they are going to be?!

I am going to be an apple juice cartoon that I made to replicate this one






And Im thinking of dressing up Chevy as a Mutant Ninja Turtle!!! Lmao Im not sure though because he is still really tiny


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL I love the apple juice idea  It would be super nice if you could post a pic after Halloween, I would love to see that. 
This Halloween, I will be a black cat, not super original but I bought a little something (a mask) because we are going to spend the day with my 2 nephews . Oh, and I bought a Yoda mask to my Hubby LOL.


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 28, 2010)

Sadly, I will be working. I hope everyone has a great weekend and super Halloween.

teri


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 31, 2010)

Got a couple of gigs, one at a nursing home early afternoon, one at a restaurant this evening (and a "pre-Halloween performance" at another restaurant yesterday) and at each I just wear my _Terry Allan Hall _costume...scary enough, yet hopefully not so scary as to interfere w/ the audience's digestion...


----------



## Missy (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be myself... a Witch!


----------



## Isa (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pictures of everyone 


Terry, it looks like you are going to have a busy day


----------



## Neal (Oct 31, 2010)

A smoothed shelled babcocki.


----------



## Edna (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to be the lady who answers the ring of the door bell, armed with a large bowl of candy. I had my classroom Halloween party on Friday afternoon, and don't really care if I see candy eyeballs or vampire teeth again real soon!


----------

